# Cost of Jigheads



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all,
Just a little curious as to what you all are paying in your area for Jigheads.
My local tackle shops sell them for $8.50 per 5 pkt Gamakatsu Jigheads, 1/8 oz.
<Comment removed By Mods>
I have a Promelt bullet pourer for pouring the jigs. Three styles of molds, Round ball Gamakatsu style, double collar, Round ball tapered barb collar & Shad head style. Weights from 1/32 oz up to 2 oz. Hook sizes from #6 up to 10/0.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh 8-$9 is the norm, I use Nitros but there about the same price as gamakatsus

Lee


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

id be interested in pouring my own. Whats the setup cost and where do you source the hooks/lead and gear from?


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Lee,
It would bring tears to your eyes if you knew how cheap they are to make.
I use Gamakatsu hooks for all my jigs except the really small sizes under #1. These are Mustad.
Expensive sport when you start loosin a few.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh it certainly can be, I know how cheaply they are produced, its just not worth the hassle making them IMO, maybe if you setup and make a Sh!t load it would be. I really dont loose all that many either

Lee


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

The click,
I got all my gear form the States. Approx $1500.00 AUD.
http://www.do-itmolds.com/
I got the 20lb cast iron melting pot for melting the scrap lead. I got the ingot mold & ladle for pouring the clean lead into 1lb ingots. I got the RCBS Promelt pourer for pouring the jigs. I got myself 9 molds in 3 different styles.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Lee,
One of the best things about making them yourself is you can put whatever size hook on whatever size weight you wish. I fished a deep fast flowing bridge pylon one day & we were using #1 hooks on 2 1/2" grubs & commercially bought heads weren't able to be used as the weight for that size hook was too light. I had some made for this purpose & used a 1/4 oz head on that grub & we nailed the bream.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

surely that $1500 is a misprint???

molds are around $30 each, melting pots come in at $40 and a pourer is around $15 (all $US)

i too am looking at making my own


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Gamakatsu said:


> Lee,
> One of the best things about making them yourself is you can put whatever size hook on whatever size weight you wish.
> Brian


How's that Brian? The moulds generally are designed to accept one or two styles and size of hook so as to reduce flash which makes it diffuclt to say put a small hook into a larger weight mould unless you start modifying your moulds. There is a stack of moulds out there but I bet there's at least as good a range ofjig heads commercially available.

The benefit comes when your style of fishing is unique or unusual which can make consistently finding suitable jigheads tough or expensive, I think thats when having a suitable mould, or even a custom mould and pouring your own comes into its own.

I've been looking at making some of the harder to get jigheads and selling them on the side for a while now - have a few moulds and just getting everything organised.


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Thankyou gra for your encouragement,
I am a Capricorn & go full on or go home. The lathe actually cost me $830.00, I got the deluxe chuck, lol.
The Australian distributor for do-it gear is Frogleys offshore in Ballina NSW. The molds are actually $52.00 each AUD. The RCBS Pro-melt pourer was $700.00 AUD from Suffolks sports, Lismore NSW. This has got the thermostat & pouring those tiny jigs, you need your lead temp to be pretty spot on if you don't want any mis-pours. I got a couple of hats & shirts as well.
beefs,
If you go to your local tackle shop & buy a 1/8 oz jighead, you will find it hard if at all to find one with a 3/0 hook as the recommended hook size (Gamakatsu mold ) is 2/0. 2/0 is too small for me throwing 3" Gulps or Squidgy fish 80mm around, I can use the 1/8 oz 3/0 for flathead in shallower water or the recommended 1/4 oz 3/0 in deeper water. This is the joy of customising them for your own situation. No need at all to modify the mold in any way.
StevenM,
I plan on soft plastic fishing till the day I cant go out on the water anymore, at least 30 more years. I would like to look at your maths calculation then, lol.
If you are not losing many, you aren't in the strike zone mate. Making them yourself encourages me to take the extra risk of losing some to snags & bustoffs but it's well worth it fishing beside somebody & landing 10 & they only get 1 or two. Speaks for itself really.
It's nice to have three tackle boxes full of them as well.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gamakatsu, you're a nutter. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock:
I'll take that as a compliment sbd.
Still curious though as to what you are all paying for your jigheads, size, weights & quantity.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i got one of each (10 packs)

gamakatsu jigs no less......hey Gamakatsu

Size Hook Size Per 10

1/8 2/0 $3.90 
1/4 3/0 $3.90 
3/8 4/0 $3.90

thats $US plus postage + $1.20/pack (or so) = $5.10US

so say 10 @ $6.00 AUS = 0.60 each

so $1500.00/0.60c = 2500 jig heads........

however i do want them heavier and bigger and lighter and........the ability to play and adjust would be helpful


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gamakatsu said:


> I'll take that as a compliment sbd.
> Brian


Absolutely as intended Brian.



Gamakatsu said:


> Still curious though as to what you are all paying for your jigheads, size, weights & quantity.


About $9.00 per pack for Nitros (4, 5 or 6 per pack depending on size). Then of course there are the eyes (about $9.00 for a pack of 20, but they are the lairy 3D ones, the flat ones are cheaper). Then there's the Revlon fast-dry nailpolish in fetching pearlescent sea turquoise), and not forgetting my labour for pimping them. They work though.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Astro, which website do you source your jigheads from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

theclick said:


> Astro, which website do you source your jigheads from if you dont mind me asking?


don't mind at all

http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/ ... lhead.html


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks heaps mate, Ill have to look into that.

I tend to lose alot of jig heads, mainly because my method for getting it close to the shore involves putting it on the rocks and then winding back in


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Astro,
I checked out that link & they are actually promoting theses jigs as Gamakatsu, not quite. They are using Gamakatsu hooks but the jig is actually a tapered barb collar, look here, http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=206
Not bagging them but have found the Gamakatsu jig, look here, http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=200
holds the soft plasics a whole lot better. They tend to slip a bit with the tapered barb collar.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Gamakatsu said:


> Astro,
> I checked out that link & they are actually promoting theses jigs as Gamakatsu, not quite. They are using Gamakatsu hooks but the jig is actually a tapered barb collar, look here, http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=206
> Not bagging them but have found the Gamakatsu jig, look here, http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=200
> holds the soft plasics a whole lot better. They tend to slip a bit with the tapered barb collar.
> ...


no tapered barb collars here......just straight like the picture
and if the weather had been better i could tell you how they go........averaging 2-3 thunder storms a day atm.....


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Another way is to get a heap of different weighted splitshots and a good set of pliers, then get a whole heap of quality baitholder style hooks in the straight style pattern, and crush the splitshots on the upper part of the hook just below the eylet, if you are careful they come out pretty good imo, you can also you can be bothered get some really small guage wire and set up the split shot with the wire running through it similar to the squidgies ones th hold the plastic on better, Ive got heaps and even got my pb bream at 42cm on one of these home made jigheads, (heaps cheaper).


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i would love to start making my own jigheads with such freedom, only i don't have $1500  I also use splitshots sometimes, only when i don't have what i need for theconditions, i sometimes also use a sinker (free running or stopped by a tiny splitshot) that is shaped like a bullet which runs down to the plastic which has a single hook attached. i think this style of rigging has a name but i can't remember it (something like a texas rig)


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

You can spend less. From the Stamina catalogue, all US dollar prices; lead ladles for between $3.99 and $14.99 each, electric melting pots for between $89.90 and $34.95, or a plain old cast iron stove top melting pot for $15.95 and molds for, as an example, five cavity Do-it 3/8oz shadhead mold for $29.50. They also do a jig mold starter kit which includes a round head various sizes mold, melting pot, 70 hooks pouring ladle, 6 paint colours and an instruction DVD for $44.95. Plus frieght ofcourse.


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

bombora,
I have been down that road of DIY, shopping around for cheaper alternatives & tried to save a few dollars here & there & it ends up costing you more in the long run. I am a strong believer in you get what you pay for, & I think that's true with everything in life. I had the money at the time & decided to buy the best I could because I still want to be casting Jigs 20 years from now & believe this gear will be up to it. The furnace I bought is the RCBS ProMelt which cost $700.00 AUD when I bought it 12 months ago. The advantage of this pourer over any of the others is the thermostat on the side. When pouring tricky little 1/32 oz jigs, the lead temp needs to be spot on & I can set that temp & it will heat up & down as required. A little red light tells you when the lead is heating up & this is when not to pour. Wrinkles & mis-pour are the result of incorrect lead temp. The RCBS has made pouring a breeze with almost 100% results every time I'm casting Jigs.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutely Gama! Reckon if you wish you gotta nice little potential business there! Quite a few US guys have good little things going with their home made jigheads on E-Bay and in local tackle stores. Got some pix of your set up and jigs, I'd love to see em? And dead right about "if you ain't losing quite a few jigs you ain't fishing close enough to cover". In the long run you'll save heaps. Have you tried making the heads from tin? Some US guys do it for a shiny finish and, or course, lighter weight.
Got a reply back from a US online store and a bunch of cool heads winging my way soon: ultra minnow heads, bannana heads (anyone who fishes flats/weed beds or laterally rather than vertically should have some!) and others plus some awesome squid shaped heads which I just know are gonna be kingie candy when tied up with bucktail and/or spinnerbait style tails with custom cuttlefish candles made from plastic trolling squids!!!  will work out cheaper or about the same as buying here, but styles unavailable here.


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

bombora,
I haven't tried tin. I use old tyre weights, no complaints.
Here is my setup,

Scrap lead goes into here:










Skim off the the rubbish from the top & ladle into these:










You end up with these:










They go into this:
























Pour them into these:






























































& you end up with these:

















Targeting mostly Flathead at the moment & getting quite a few fish over the 50cm mark. Anything over 60cm goes back to fight another day.
After the initial outlay of all the gear, making them yourself adds up to a considerable saving in the long run.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautiful clean heads you've made there Gama. They look great. Reckon the flatties will love em even more with some pink or glow-chartreuse powder paint!! The melter looks wild. Great stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I checked out Brian's custom jigheads when we caught up at Iluka and have caught a few nice fish with a few samples he gave me. I can vouch for the quality - just like bought ones


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey 5th,
Nice to hear from you. I still haven't managed to get myself a Yak as yet. I did decide though on a Hobie Outback. I hope I can get one soon.
I have been making heaps of Flathead Jigs at present as their is quite a few Flathead around. I went for a throw this afternoon & landed two Flathead, land based.The smallest was 43cm & the other was 57cm, awesome fish. I managed to get a third ( A tad over 60cm I reckon ) washed up onto a small ledge but busted my 12lb leader. Its about the third big one I've lost in as many trips. Looking for that 15lb leader now.
Nice to hear you caught some fish on my Jigs.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow brian - I thought you'd have picked one up by now. I spose all good things come to those who wait. Good choice on the OB mate. Perfect for your area. I've been hitting the flatties as well lately, average size around the 40cm mark - some bigger, a few smaller. You still favouring the black and gold colours for the lizards?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Black and gold is old faithful!!
Got to have at least one size in your rig!!!


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

5th,
I can't pass the Squidgie Black/Gold 80mm. I use this around the gutters at the beaches with a 1/4 oz shad head, 3/0. I usually have this on all the time & am fairly confident if I don't score a fish in the first 10 mins, they aren't there. I have been fishing every chance I get & have been scoring some beautiful Flathead in the last couple of weeks. Turners Beach, opposite the main Breakwall is producing some big fish at the moment. There is a tiny gutter that runs past the rocks & at times, the Flathead must be fighting over laying spots as I caught 4 in 4 casts the other day, all good fish too.Last Sunday I took home 8, threw 2 just legal back & busted off a beauty. Pretty popular with the missus lately, bringing home a great feed each time I go. I'm usually gone no longer than an hour & a half.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Brian, I've had similar results with the black and gold stealth prawn. That colour (in that lure) definitely seems to get a better reaction from flatties. But the bream seem to prefer the green colour, so now I rig up whichever lure I reckon will bring the fish I'm looking for. That 80mm squidgy did account for quite a few fish while I travelled north by the way. I started using it a lot more after I spoke to you when we caught up. Mackeral love it to, but the buggers kept biting the damn tail off :?

Good to hear the river is still fishing well. My fond memories of that place will never fade. Can't wait to get back there.


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

5th,
I hope you can get back this way soon & have a days rest from the Yak & we can do some Land Based fishing. I am fond of the 80mm size Squidgie which will catch a broad size range of Flathead for you. If you really want to target one of those monster Flatties, up-size to the 130mm. You probably won't catch a lot of fish with this one, but if you do hook up, you can be fairly certain it's a Gator. I made some 1/2 oz Shads, 6/0 hooks for a local guy here & he scored a 6.2kg Lizard a few weeks ago, using the 130mm. I was a little disappointed he weighed it in & got fish of the week. He should of released her. You need to go 30lb leader though if you want to stay connected, those gill rakers are like surgeons blades.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Brian, I'll be sure to let you know when I'm heading up next. Not sure when it'll be, but I'll be back for sure. I reckon Iluka is a candidate spot for an AKKF gathering - just so many possibilities, great accom, even a good local pub. One thing I am really interested in doing when I get back is actually chasing the larger pelagics you were telling me that you use to target. Longtail from a kayak is oh so much fun mate 

Admittedly, its hard for me to get use to fishing from anything but a kayak these days, but then again, I always say 'when in rome'


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

5th,
The constant rain over the christmas period has really buggered the Pelagic season I think for this year. The Spanish Mackerel are usually on now followed by the Longtails. I was walking the rocks last Saturday & saw a big school of Garfish go nuts. They were heading for the beach with definately something under them, a Mackerel was my guess as nothing broke the surface. The water is still a little dirty & a little cool. If we get a couple of Southerley changes soon, it will still be worth heading out to the breakwall for a throw. I got three Lontails last April on live Tailor & Yellowtail.
This one went 17kg caught on a live Yellowtail.










Cheers,
Brian


----------

